# Weaving- Should I finish?



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I recently purchased the Mermaid Scarf kit. It's taken so long and I am about ready to scrap this. Every pick is different! Took me so long just to finish what I have. Plus I have some mistakes . I'm trying to decide if I should try to finish it scrap it. I only have 1 Loom and I'm ready to start a new project.
What do you guys think?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Finish it. Even if you don't like it, you could consider it a "training" weave. It does have lovely colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like it. I am thinking only you will actually know what is a mistake. I would not want to trash it but in all honesty, I have trashed plenty over the years.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Finish it and think how much you have learned and you will have the patience to take on anything. I love the colors.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you! My daughter is saying finish it too. It's a very slow go, but I'm liking the pattern. 
I have some issues with it. I'll probably try to finish....


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I don't know much about weaving...can it be taken off the loom and put into time out?


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Oh This is going to be so very beautiful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Finish it and think how much you have learned and you will have the patience to take on anything. I love the colors.


Agree!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Have you thought of maybe using your design at the ends of your scarf and plain weaving the ce tre part? Just an idea!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

that would be a good way to finish.


betty boivin said:


> Have you thought of maybe using your design at the ends of your scarf and plain weaving the ce tre part? Just an idea!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> Have you thought of maybe using your design at the ends of your scarf and plain weaving the ce tre part? Just an idea!


That is a really good idea. Who sees the part around your neck anyway?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it's beautiful. And, I like the idea of doing the middle part plain, picking up the design again as you get near the end.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Finish it but don't do the pattern - do a plain weave for the rest of the scarf and declare that this is a decorative end

Beautiful colors


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, sweet heavens above! That scarf really isn't designed for an RHL, in spite of what Interweave is insisting, specifically for the reason it's making you crazy: every single pick is different, and has to be done with a pick-up stick.  These designs are faster...if you have a multi-shaft loom with a lot of shafts--but still take a fair amount of time because you're having to add in all those tabby shots.

The idea with this scarf is that it's supposed to be a "stream of consciousness" design, so you've got a great deal of latitude. If you can stand the slowness of hand-manipulating the warp for the pattern yarn for a bit, simply end the pattern where you like, plainweave the bulk of the scarf, then put an equal amount of "pattern" at the other end to balance the overall design of the scarf.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If it were me, and it is not, I would unweave it. You have not done very much yet and it would be a shame to scrap the kit. When you have more experience you an try again.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

sockyarn said:


> If it were me, and it is not, I would unweave it. You have not done very much yet and it would be a shame to scrap the kit. When you have more experience you an try again.


Thank you! I am thinking about doing that!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

dtjacobson said:


> Oh, sweet heavens above! That scarf really isn't designed for an RHL, in spite of what Interweave is insisting, specifically for the reason it's making you crazy: every single pick is different, and has to be done with a pick-up stick.  These designs are faster...if you have a multi-shaft loom with a lot of shafts--but still take a fair amount of time because you're having to add in all those tabby shots.
> 
> The idea with this scarf is that it's supposed to be a "stream of consciousness" design, so you've got a great deal of latitude. If you can stand the slowness of hand-manipulating the warp for the pattern yarn for a bit, simply end the pattern where you like, plainweave the bulk of the scarf, then put an equal amount of "pattern" at the other end to balance the overall design of the scarf.


Thank you!!!! You have said almost identical to what I said! I've never woven on a multi shaft loom, but to do this on a Rigid Heddle Loom!? It's almost impossible! Every pick, you stop, put Heddle in resting position, and then pick up the pattern using your pick up stick. You beat that, and then put your Heddle in down or up position, and run the solid color through, which is the thickness of sewing thread!!

That's what everyone is saying do the design on the ends and plain weave the bulk of it.

I'm so happy I'm not by myself with this scarf

Thank you!!!!


----------

